# Need Help With These Bottles



## wreckergirl (May 29, 2007)

Hi I am new at this really could use some help identifying these bottles and their value. The biggest one has a purplish tint to it. I would greatly appreciate all the help you can give me.


----------



## wreckergirl (May 29, 2007)

here is pics of the bottom of them .


----------



## wreckergirl (May 29, 2007)

Next one


----------



## wreckergirl (May 29, 2007)

Last one


----------



## SmallTownGirl (May 29, 2007)

The Amber(brown) colored bottle looks like a snuff bottle to me.. What are the measurements?


----------



## cobaltbot (May 29, 2007)

Your jug is SCA, sun colored amethyst, which may make it a little earlier.


----------



## wreckergirl (May 29, 2007)

The brown bottle is about 41/2 to 5" tall


----------



## cowseatmaize (May 29, 2007)

I agree with Steve. SCA and blowback ABM scar. Probably 1920 or so.


----------



## epgorge (May 29, 2007)

Are there any bumps on the bottom of the brown bottle?  Is the top tooled and symmetrically round or is it rough and not so round?
 Joel


----------



## wreckergirl (May 29, 2007)

It has no bumps onthe bottom and it is tooled and symmetrically round.


----------

